# GardStar Use



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I used it and see quite a few dead SHB in front of and around the hive. I rarely see them in the hive.
I applied it around two hives with a hand help sprayer with the nozzle removed so that it just poured out lower pressure. I reapplied often due to heavy rains. I used 10ml per 2 gallons of the 40%

I found a cheaper product it's called Martin's permethrin and is 36.8%. Permethrin is the only active ingredient and is carried in a petroleum base like the gardstar.

Disclaimer... This is my first year with bees so...???


----------



## RGE (Jan 22, 2010)

Mbeck, where do you get Martin's permethrin


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Some people use a watering can. Which ever you have.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I got it at a local DIY pest control store.
A quick look on line and I found this. It's under $40.00 a quart.
A quart will last a long time as you only us 5 ml per gallon.

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/SPEC/pick-permpro1.htm


----------



## Corvair68 (May 10, 2011)

Permethrin is supposed to be extremely toxic to honeybees, I wouldn't go anyplace near my hives with it. From what I have read it is one of the most toxic pesticides there is for honeybees. I would be really worried about the bees bringing it into the hive and it getting into the honey. www.ehow.com/facts_7527021_permethrine-spray-kill-honeybees.html


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've pondered the use of this product. Please correctly me if I'm making a mistake, but it seems to me that drenching the soil will only kill the larvae that are escaping the hive. By this time, the larvae have done their damage and are moving on. GuardStar would limit the next generation, but I think it's too little too late. Adult beetles will fly in from other areas to lay more eggs and the soil drench just doesn't affect them.

In my feeble mind, I just don't see the wisdom of a soil drench. There are a host of less poisonous traps to install in the hive to kill the adult beetles. Controlling the adult beetles seems to be my best defense.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

About 10 years ago, when we first started seeing SHB, the state mandated a treatment program that included ground drench with GardStar. My observations were that there were no ill effects on the bees. Sure, if you spray bees with Permethrin you will get massive kills, but if you follow guidllines use a watering can to apply close to the ground near dusk there will be no problems. Now, however in terms of effectiveness, I noticed NO improvement whatsoever in beetle populations. In my area, under local conditions, I believe that it was a total waste of effort, money, and just reckless dumping of pesticides into the ground.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree completely with posts 7 and 8. Adult beetles fly for miles.


----------

